# 2015 Christmas Layout



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, that time of year has come early for me. Because of extensive business travel I will be away for much of the next 4 weeks. This past Sunday I went off to Home Depot to select the needed lumber and have it delivered. My plan for the layout is to replicate one of the layouts my dad built for Christmas from 1953 through 1956. It is #9 in the American Flyer instruction book. I am adding two short sidings to hold some extra engines. My plan was to put it in the corner of the family room and put the tree on it despite the extra effort that takes. My wife did not care for that idea. She suggested we place the layout in the center of the room where a coffee table normally is, between the sofa and chairs. The tree will still be in the corner of the room, but on the floor.
Next weekend I hope to get the platform structure built, it will be 56"x96". Having done this before we know that a layout height of 23" works well when in the center of the room. It is a good compromise between seated people being able to see over it and me being able to slide under it to work on it. The trackwork is mocked up on the floor of a spare room. Looking at all the photo's of the repair and cleanup of track switches and trains posted here was reminding me how much work there is. It will have been 6 years since I built a layout with Gilbert track and conventional transformers so some tuneup may be necessary. I think I have enough spares that I can find six perfectly operating track switches without any repairs needed. Arranging the operating accessories takes a little time and hopefully these just need a little lubrication. A new control panel will also be needed to hold the operating buttons and track switch controllers.
Like I said it is that time of the year, hopefully others are also still having train layouts for the holidays. I will share some pictures when there is something to photograph other than lumber in the garage.


----------



## bruette (Feb 13, 2013)

AmFlyer said:


> Well, that time of year has come early for me. Because of extensive business travel I will be away for much of the next 4 weeks. This past Sunday I went off to Home Depot to select the needed lumber and have it delivered. My plan for the layout is to replicate one of the layouts my dad built for Christmas from 1953 through 1956. It is #9 in the American Flyer instruction book. I am adding two short sidings to hold some extra engines. My plan was to put it in the corner of the family room and put the tree on it despite the extra effort that takes. My wife did not care for that idea. She suggested we place the layout in the center of the room where a coffee table normally is, between the sofa and chairs. The tree will still be in the corner of the room, but on the floor.
> Next weekend I hope to get the platform structure built, it will be 56"x96". Having done this before we know that a layout height of 23" works well when in the center of the room. It is a good compromise between seated people being able to see over it and me being able to slide under it to work on it. The trackwork is mocked up on the floor of a spare room. Looking at all the photo's of the repair and cleanup of track switches and trains posted here was reminding me how much work there is. It will have been 6 years since I built a layout with Gilbert track and conventional transformers so some tuneup may be necessary. I think I have enough spares that I can find six perfectly operating track switches without any repairs needed. Arranging the operating accessories takes a little time and hopefully these just need a little lubrication. A new control panel will also be needed to hold the operating buttons and track switch controllers.
> Like I said it is that time of the year, hopefully others are also still having train layouts for the holidays. I will share some pictures when there is something to photograph other than lumber in the garage.


Sounds like a great plan Tom, I will be following along.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you. I hope it turns out to be worth following and as good as I am now imagining the layout to be!


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm very much looking forward to seeing this. It sounds incredible.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking forwards....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Since I am not at home to work on the layout i thought I would post a picture of my 1955 layout. This years layout was unique because my dad did not have the tree on the layout. It provides a sense of the track plan without the two sidings I will add. the village will be different, I will likely use some Snow Village and some Flyer accessories.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Outstanding!! Brings back a lot of sweet memories...Lots of action in a small display.. Also like that big ole Hudson!! I have 2, a SIB 322, and a SIT 322....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks. That Hudson is a 1950 322AC that was part of a 1950 uncatalogued 4611A set sold by a department store (Kaufmann's). The 577 whistling billboard on the layout was also packed in that set.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, That was a nice black and white photo of your American Flyer layout in Dec. 1955 I just loved it and you are right sure brings back lot good memories of American Flyer and good times of the past. Thanks longbow57ca. PS great layout.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is nice to have pictures to share. I have my dad to thank for that.
The platform is now assembled and set up in the house. I get home tomorrow night so I will try to spend a few hours on the layout. Saturday is Cal Stewart so that consumes about 5 hours with travel to Ontario and time at the show. Hopefully there will be some items I cannot leave without buying. I never seem to find the bargains here that flyernut finds in New York.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Tom: Very nice picture and does bring back memories. Also brings back memories of
"fighting":thumbsdown: with the A/F track to make straight and making good electric contacts.Larry P.S.Thanks for the picture!


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice photo. Hope it's all right, I enhanced it a bit.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

When I scanned this print I did 5 different enhanced versions, the one I posted was a middle of the road version. Yours does display better on the MTF website.


----------

